# Eclipse EMF



## vogella (9. März 2010)

Hi,

ich habe mein Eclipse EMF Tutorial überarbeitet: Eclipse EMF .


----------



## juggler (22. April 2010)

Ich kann unter "Select a model object to create" das Model Object nicht auswählen. Ein drop-down Menü erscheint zwar und ich kann das Model Object anwählen, aber der Next-Button bleibt ausgegraut, egal bei welcher Auswahl. Hättest du da eine Idee?


----------



## vogella (22. April 2010)

Schreibst Du bitte Fragen (auf englisch) bitte an die Google Group aus dem Artikel?


----------

